
Ask HN: How to get PHP lamp or mamp on Ubuntu 19.10? - futurechange
I recently changed my pc from windows to Ubuntu 19.10 I Love linux so much faster and simple than windows<p>but I want to learn php on this machine what&#x27;s the best way to get MySQL php lamp or apache and all that good stuff for PHP development on this ubuntu machine?<p>everything seems outdated or there is always new stuff and new code hard to differinate what to use and keep up with.
======
roosgit
Try tasksel. It has a simple wizard-like setup. I used it to install Apache,
PHP and MySQL on a server by following a video tutorial. You can preview the
whole process in this video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxuAwCKIoKg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxuAwCKIoKg).

Unfortunately, it doesn't also install phpMyAdmin like MAMP does. But from a
quick search, it seems that phpMyAdmin can be installed by running a single
command in terminal.

------
monoideism
Haven't worked with PHP in years, but I found a good LAMP install tutorial
from Digital Ocean:

[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
inst...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-
linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-ubuntu-18-04)

Probably, you'll use the same process on 19.04 as on 18.04.

~~~
futurechange
seems like getting PHP dev on Ubuntu is more complicated than a simple MAMP on
OS X or Wamp on Windows.

~~~
monoideism
Yeah, it is, but it's also much closer to how PHP is deployed on a production
server if you're not using a shared host, so it's good for someone to learn
these kinds of command line skills if they have any plans of working in the
software industry.

------
lovelearning
I generally use Bitnami's stacks. There's one for LAMP too.

Benefits: Fairly latest versions. Everything in one directory (I usually
install them under /opt). No effect on system packages. No need to add PPAs
for new versions.

Drawbacks: Can't update an existing installation; have to install a new
version of the stack in another location and migrate.

[1]:
[https://bitnami.com/stack/lamp/installer](https://bitnami.com/stack/lamp/installer)

[2]:
[https://bitnami.com/stack/lamp/README.txt](https://bitnami.com/stack/lamp/README.txt)

~~~
futurechange
this looks interesting and it works for Ubuntu? I can have PHP/MYSQL and
phpmyadmin ?

I like this, so basically it's the MAMP or WAMP version for like Linux ubuntu?

~~~
lovelearning
It works on Ubuntu. I use it on Ubuntu.

It's LAMP. There are different ways to deploy LAMP on Ubuntu but they are all
LAMP stacks at the end of the day. 1)From system packages is most common. 2)
From PPAs if you want latest versions. 3) As virtual machine. 4)As containers.
5) As software bundles like the Bitnami stack 6) Building all components from
their sources.

~~~
futurechange
wow main you're a life saver this worked perfectly on ubuntu. most of the
online saved was outdated this helped a lot thanks

------
LarryMade2
Ubuntu runs a little behind in the PHP versions...I think it is mainly for
compatibility sake (which is good if you are looking long-term without much
breakage)

I switched to Linux Mint recently (which is a offshoot of Ubuntu) to have more
recent PHP/MySQL versions. There are many guides out there for getting LAMP up
and running with Mate as well as Ubuntu. Just include the version with it
(i.e. search install php mysql ubuntu 19.10 )

------
saluki
[https://cpriego.github.io/valet-linux/](https://cpriego.github.io/valet-
linux/)

Check out laracasts.com [https://laracasts.com/series/laravel-6-from-
scratch/episodes...](https://laracasts.com/series/laravel-6-from-
scratch/episodes/4)

See comments about linux.

~~~
monoideism
Note: that first program installs Nginx, not Apache if OP wants true LAMP.

------
p0d
Just to segway a little I am a fan of lxc. I would be happier fiddling with
PHP in a container than the main os.

I run lxc containers and PHP on another box and run sublime seemlessly on the
remote box to edit code.

------
tyzerdak
Check digital ocean / linode tutorials

